# (amateur) Ghostlike Pinhole Pictures



## coolbeansxxBOOM

Taken with a simple homemade oatmeal box pinhole camera.


----------



## windrivermaiden

nice. pinhole at its simplest and best. How nice to have cooperative models too.
Come back with more.


----------



## Synnove

Very interesting.  I've always wanted to make a pinhole camera but have never done it.  This inspires me to look into it a little more closely.


----------



## terri

Both fun, but you have a real winner in the top image - love how the camera's angle gave it the giant lip-shape.    :thumbup:


----------



## christopher walrath

Very well done.  Reminds me I need to build another 35mm matchbox pinhole and get back out there for some more lensless fun.


----------



## Dick Sanders

Cool pinhole photo: What did you actually use for the "pinhole." That is, what kind of material is the pinhole in?


----------



## coolbeansxxBOOM

Thank you all 

I actually used a thin piece of metal, sorry I'm not sure exactly what it was...
Then I poked a hole in it with a thumbtack and attached it to the oatmeal box with black tape.


----------



## Dick Sanders

Your method worked! My pinholes are all in thin metal. But they were supplied by a firm that specializes in the precise size for the focal length. 

Once I made a cardboard box pinhole camera with a tiny whole punched in the cardboard. I got a really funky round and ragged image -- something akin to the "birth of photography."


----------



## AlexColeman

Could you do something like with a body cap for a digital camera?


----------



## mikerocks4250

The pinhole camera <3. Making one is the first photo assiment at my school.


----------



## Dubious Drewski

AlexColeman said:


> Could you do something like with a body cap for a digital camera?


Yup. That's actually a very common method for doing it with an SLR, film or digital.  In fact I was going to go look for some K-Mount body caps tonight to try it.

I just love these pinhole shots. Look at how wide, vignetted and distorted the images are! It's so surreal. I love it!


----------



## DaleCozy

Very interesting pinhole shots, i'm really into pinholes myself and have made several cameras, i will post some of my works up now  x


----------

